# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  ممكن  نسخة backup ل htc chacha  لان الهارد ديسك اتحرق وعايز ارجع الجهاز للروم الاصلي

## mistar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ارجو مساعدة الاعضاء الكرام في  نسخة backup ل htc chacha  بالروم الاصلي علشان عايز ارجع الجهاز للروم الاصلي 
الجهاز الان عليه روم CyanogenMod7 
كان عندي نسخة احتياطية لاكن للاسف الهارد ديسك يعوض ربنا 
اكون شاكرا جداا 
افادكم الله

----------


## mistar

ايه يا جماعة الموضوع صعب عليكو

----------

